# WinXP PC Won't Stream to Xbox360 - Please help advanced problem?



## Purged1234 (Jan 27, 2008)

This is either an extremely advanced problem, or so basic i'm skipping over it completely. Either way help me out please!


### I'm no computer guru, but i know my way around decently well. Better than the average person.


I just got an xbox360 250gb.. I have a huge collection of music, 53 gigs.

I only have a 1gig IPOD. It gets boring. Plus i want this for my vehicle.

Only way to rip music is from a CD...15 songs at a time this gets tiring.

So the next best thing? Streaming it from my PC.




Network:
SSID: xOGS Networkx
No security. No WEP. I know, bad, but it's disabled until the problem is fixed.
1 Computer (Mine)
1 Xbox 360 (Mine)
1 PS3 (Mine)
They are 10 feet apart in the same exact room. No other devices on the network.

PC is wirelessly hooked up to the router with a NETGEAR Wireless Network Adapter.
Xbox360 is the new one, built in wireless.
PS3 is Older, and is hard-lined into the router with an ethernet cat5 cable.

*
Software:
Windows Media Player 11 fully updated
ORB (Streams to 360's and PS3)
Windows XP PRO 32bit SP3*


*Simple file sharing is enabled. *
Right clicked the music folder and *enabled "Share over network."*
Went into ORB and added the music folder to it's library.
Went into WM11 and added the music folder to its library.

Followed every step to the teeth on * Xbox 360 Media Download Center - Xbox.com.*


*All devices have internet access. *
Computer obviously, 
PS3 can browse internet and go on PSN, and picks up ORB and can play all of my music that way,
XBOX has access to XBOX Live, Netflix, etc, 

*and all are on the same Network. " xOGS Networkx".*

Everything is seemingly in order. Networking is not my strong point, especially wireless. But i know enough. or so i thought. I'm completely confused by this.

*Windows Firewall is completely disabled* and the problem persists even if i put the PC *or* the 360 into DMZ mode. Same problem regardless. I have no other software firewall running. Please don't hack me. I have nothing of value on this hard drive.

*My ISP is AT&t. *The cheap cheap service. 0.6 megabit per second connection. It's bad. Fixing that soon enough...going to comcast fiberoptics 20mbit/s connection.




Weird parts:

ORB is picked up by both the 360 and the ps3. On the ps3, i have full access to my music. On the 360, it picks up ORB but it won't pick up the actual media.


in WM11 when i right click "Library" and go to "Media Sharing"....

in the "Share my media to" tab/box where it's supposed to see my 360, it doesn't. it's completely blank. Even with the 360 running, on xbox live, connected to the same exact network. In "Settings" on this window, it does not seem to matter if i check or uncheck "Allow new devices automatically." It doesnt detect the 360 eitherway.


On the 360, when i do the "Search for PC" function it says none found. Anything i do on the 360 inevitably tells me to go to Xbox 360 Media Download Center - Xbox.com and download/install WM11 and allow media sharing/simple file sharing/share the file over the network/make sure everything is on the same network.


Everything seems to be perfect. But my 360 and PC won't see eachother!



--- The only thing i can think: There is some setting enabled/disabled deep within my PC that is disallowing network sharing...but then, how does my PS3 read from ORB and WM11 just fine? 

A few months back, i was cleaning my PC up from spyware and such accumulated over the years of misuse from people using my PC. To do this, i ran several programs -- Advanced System Cleaner, Tuneup, AVG, Spybot, ADAware...everything on the market. I'm thinking either one of these programs, or the spyware itself turned off some settings.

I am defeated by this. I am so close to Reformatting but i really don't want to. I have no external HD to transfer the thousands of songs i have, all the movies, pictures, and in general, data, i have.












What else is there to do other than reformat? I'm completely lost.

Oh btw in the Network settings page online for my router...it's really very basic not much control..

I see my devices on the Network. For right now, i see "PANDA" my PC and an IP address for my XBOX360.

I can't DMZ 2 devices, only one at a time.

There is no "High, medium, low, custom." built-in firewall settings.

All i have to choose from

1.) Full Protection. " Disallow inbound traffic."
2.) Allow custom tcp/udp ports through firewall. User Defined.
3.) DMZ "Allow all inbound traffic. Not Recommended."

There is no all-purpose, general "FIREWALL OFF!" mode, i CANT turn off the router firewall completely, so i can't even see if thats the problem.

I can only DMZ "router firewall off" the xbox, or the PC, not both at the same time.



*CLIFFS:*
PC is Windows XP PRO 32-bit SP3. Fully updated.
Xbox 360, PC, PS3 on same Network "xOGS Network"
All devices are in the SAME bedroom. Feet from eachother.
ISP is AT&T.
No Windows Firewall.
No Software Firewall of any kind.
No Security Enabled...no WEP, PC is DMZ enabled..
Please don't hack me, i have nothing of value.
Simple File Sharing Enabled
Music folder is "Shared over the network"
I have both ORB and WM11.
PC won't read the 360 in WM11 Media sharing tab. It's blank.
360 won't locate my PC. Tells me to install WM11.
Ps3 picks up ORB and can play all the media
Xbox 360 picks up ORB but can't play any of the media.


----------



## Purged1234 (Jan 27, 2008)

What i have been reading is ...

Something about they may be on the same NETWORK, but not on the same WORKGROUP, so they wont read eachother.

Whats the fix and how do i do it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Put everything on the lan not some on the lan and some on the dmz. I would suggest not using the dmz at all.

from the pc you will want to ping all other devices. are you successful?


----------

